# Cowlitz County will retry ILWU president



## DET63 (Sep 27, 2012)

> The international president of the longshore union is back on trial in connection with last year’s labor dispute, three months after his last District Court trial ended in a hung jury.
> Robert McEllrath of San Francisco, international president of the International Longshore and Warehouse Union, is charged with obstructing a train — a misdemeanor — on Sept. 7, 2011.


Click here for more.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 27, 2012)

So was the first trial derailed? *rimshot*


----------



## DET63 (Sep 29, 2012)

ILWU president guilty of obstruction for role in grain terminal protest



> A Cowlitz County jury Friday found longshore union President Robert McEllrath guilty of obstructing a train during last summer's labor dispute at the EGT grain terminal.
> Jurors deliberated about an hour and 40 minutes before delivering the verdict.


----------

